# All That Glitters - Knit Crescent Shawl



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 2.25 on Ravelry at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-that-glitters-6

I bought a Paintbox Kit from Biscotte et Cie because I loved the sparkly, colorful range of gradient yarns in the collection, even though I wasnt sure at the time what I was going to do with it.

The yarn and the colors looked like they would be a good candidate for a rather simple garter stitch crescent shawl, with a more elaborate knit-on antique lace edging.

In all I used 600 yards/550 meters of fingering weight yarn .

I used 4 colors of a 5-color (5-skein) Biscotte & Cie Gradient Paintbox Twinkle Winkle Hand Dyed Sparkling Yarn kit: full skeins of colors A, B, and C and 1/3 skein of color D.

Note that each of these skeins contains 182 yards/166 meters.

The body is an easy knit - and no short rows are involved!

The lace edging is going to require a bit of lace knitting skill, at the intermediate level, in my opinion.

Measurements after blocking: 165 cm across x 42 cm wide at widest point (65 x 16.5in)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl,fabulous work and colours.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it-Great Fall color-I think I may make one for me-Enjoy wearing it, I am sure you will told how beautiful it is by many.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

So very prety


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the colors.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty. Something I would enjoy knitting for sure.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous and what beautiful colours you have used they certainly show off your talented designing. :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and I love the colourwork...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Stunning and creative use of colors.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments - hope some of you give this a try! :-D


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunning!! Great choice of colors.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice shawl.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty colors. I like the pattern to.


----------

